# Wenn ein paar leute einem das spiel absichtilich kapput machen



## dragonfiest9308 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe buffies mur wurde vor gestern angedreht von meiner ex gilde das ich der bruder von nem ninja bin der das AK mount geninjat hat obwohl ich den typpen nicht mal kenne.Meine ex gilde hat mich in allen gilden auf Terordar Bloß gestellt.Als ich ein Ticket geschrieben habe um mit einem GM  zu talken hat er mir geantwortet das ich selber schuld dran bin.Was soll ich dagegen machen ?


----------



## Griffith105 (15. Juni 2009)

spielst du horde? o0


----------



## Merianna (15. Juni 2009)

tj pech gehabt würd ich mal sagen


----------



## Dragolok (15. Juni 2009)

Da hilft eigendlich nur noch ein Ticket indem du dem GM erklärst das du nichts mit der Sache zu tun hast und du gerne deinen Charakter umbenennen willst. Wenn du Glück hast bekommst du es kostenlos.
Aber was anderes fällt mir da jetzt auch nicht ein.
Was mich aber interessieren würde ist, warum deine Ex-Gilde das macht? Hast du beim verlassen der Gilde die Gildenbank geleert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## fearless2k7 (15. Juni 2009)

Char auf ein anderen Realm Transen oder deinen Nick ändern.. anders wirst du um deine Ruf schädigung nicht rum kommen :/

lg


----------



## Poserritter (15. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies mur wurde vor gestern angedreht von meiner ex gilde das ich der bruder von nem ninja bin der das AK mount geninjat hat obwohl ich den typpen nicht mal kenne.Meine ex gilde hat mich in allen gilden auf Terordar Bloß gestellt.Als ich ein Ticket geschrieben habe um mit einem GM zu talken hat er mir geantwortet das ich selber schuld dran bin.Was soll ich dagegen machen ?



Schreiben lernen.

Zum Problem: jeder Realm hat ein Forum. Dort würde ich mich äussern. Wenn du das aber mit deiner Schreibweise tust, wird das ein Fest für alle andren. 
Ich würde den Thread: "Richtigstellung" nennen und darin Bezug auf die Gilde (darfst sie nicht namentlich erwähnen) nehmen und was deren Aussage betrifft. Äussere dich spöttisch, du hast es gar nicht nötig, dieses dämliche Riesenvieh zu ninjaen. Hat eh jeder. Und ausserdem, wenn sie mit PM nicht klarkommen, ist das schon peinlich. Wünsch ihnen viel Erfolg bei ihren weiteren Ausflügen und drück ihnen  die Daumen, dass, wenn das olle Vieh nochmal droppt, jemand dabei ist, der den Loot vernünftig verteilen kann. Und sprich dein Beileid demjenigen aus, der das dann bekommt. Der wird sicher auch geflamed und muss dieses dämliche Riesenvieh reiten.

Realmforen findest du hier, ziemlich weit unten:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/index.html?sid=3


----------



## Bergerdos (15. Juni 2009)

Dragolok schrieb:


> Da hilft eigendlich nur noch ein Ticket indem du dem GM erklärst das du nichts mit der Sache zu tun hast und du gerne deinen Charakter umbenennen willst. Wenn du Glück hast bekommst du es kostenlos.



Umbenennen wird in dem Fall nix bringen, wenn er bei den Leuten die ihn mobben auf der F-List steht wird der Name da automatisch mit geändert und die wissen wieder wer Du bist, da hilft nur Server transen.
Wenn die im Arsenal nachsehen wo Du bist verfolgen sie Dich mit einem lvl 1-Char und auf dem neuen Server geht das gleiche von vorne los.
Um 100% sicher zu sein daß man dich nicht erkennt mußt Du vor dem Serverwechsel auf dem Zielserver einen lvl 1-Char mit dem gleichen Namen erstellen, beim Wechseln mit dem Main wirst Du dann aufgefordert den Namen zu ändern weil der ja schon existiert. Danach den lvl 1er wieder löschen und keiner findet Dich mehr.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juni 2009)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> spielst du horde? o0



AK mount?^^

horde auf Terrordar stinkt!


----------



## Rantja (15. Juni 2009)

Troll?

Ansonsten abwarten, oder war die Gilde so einflußreich, daß du jetzt nirgends mehr mitkommst? In 2-3 Wochen haben die meisten das eh wieder vergessen.
Ich frage mich auch manchmal, in was für Gilden manche Leuten sind, gibt es da keine "Erwachsenen" oder Leute, die noch einen gesunden Menschenverstand besitzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (15. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> [...] das ich der bruder von nem ninja bin der das AK mount geninjat hat obwohl ich den typpen nicht mal kenne. [...]



Ich frag mich, was daran eine Blosstellung ist?

Selbst wenn es Dein Bruder war, der sich das Mount unter den Nagel gerissen hat, kannst Du da nichts dafür und jede andere Gilde mit halbwegs vernunftbegabtem Leiter wird nichts sagen. 

Und nochwas: Es wird nichts so heiss gegessen, wie es gekocht wird.

grüße
wolke


----------



## Gnarak (15. Juni 2009)

Sippenhaft ???? Dann ist eigentlich die Gildenleitung nur peinlich !!!


----------



## ShaakTi79 (15. Juni 2009)

hi,

noch ein Tip: beende dein Spielzeit! (denn beim Beenden werden die Char aus den Friends-Listen entfernt. Warte ein Paar Tage und reaktiviere den Account ---> Account verwaltung) oder Servertransen!

meine Empfehlung mach Servertransen oder gehe ins Realmforum und stelle die Sache ins Richtige Licht!

cc

PS: Wer alles die AQ-Drohnen farmen will, der Nimmt folgendes mit in die Ini (max. 3 Personen á LVL 80):

- 1 Tank (zwingend Krieger)
- 1 Heiler (Schamie oder So / Vorrausgesetzt du kannst nicht selber heilen)
- und du selber!

dann tut ihr folgendes:

- hinter dem Instanzeingang (AQ40) läuft hinundwieder eine PAT umher und es stehen dort 4 Wachen. Zuerst die PAT um die Ecke Bringen, dann von den 4 Wachen - 3 ermorden und schnell die Instanz verlassen! Es muss immer eine der Wachen Überleben! 3 sek warten und wieder Rein - Dann looten und Vorgang wieder holen (bei mir sind in diesem Zeitraum 56 Grüne, 42 gelb, 3 Rote AQ Drohnen gedroppt + 30000 Ruf und das bei nur 3 Wachen alle 3 minuten (5,5 Stunden - Nachts von 0:00 Uhr bis 5:30 Uhr) - Achja alle 60 Minuten die Instanz resetten, sonst habt ihr das Problem der Vielen Leichen am Instanz eingang!!


----------



## Pcasso (15. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Schreiben lernen.
> 
> Zum Problem: jeder Realm hat ein Forum. Dort würde ich mich äussern. Wenn du das aber mit deiner Schreibweise tust, wird das ein Fest für alle andren.
> Ich würde den Thread: "Richtigstellung" nennen und darin Bezug auf die Gilde (darfst sie nicht namentlich erwähnen) nehmen und was deren Aussage betrifft. Äussere dich spöttisch, du hast es gar nicht nötig, dieses dämliche Riesenvieh zu ninjaen. Hat eh jeder. Und ausserdem, wenn sie mit PM nicht klarkommen, ist das schon peinlich. Wünsch ihnen viel Erfolg bei ihren weiteren Ausflügen und drück ihnen  die Daumen, dass, wenn das olle Vieh nochmal droppt, jemand dabei ist, der den Loot vernünftig verteilen kann. Und sprich dein Beileid demjenigen aus, der das dann bekommt. Der wird sicher auch geflamed und muss dieses dämliche Riesenvieh reiten.
> ...





schon zum zweiten mal heute, du scheinst wirklich nen lehrer zu sein? forum!!! da gibts weitaus schlimmere.... besteht jeder post von dir aus nem ansatz eines rechtschreibflames? würdest du das einfach weglassen und einfach deine hilfestellung posten, könntest du fast symphatisch sein...

btt: hier wurd eigentlich alles gesagt.
1) probieren es klarzustellen im offiziellen wow forum (ohne gilden oder namens nennung)
2) sollte das nicht funktionieren, gm anschrieben und darauf hoffen, dass die namensgebung umsonst ist für diesen fall
3) wenn alles verzagt, überlegen ob man geld investiert in einen namenswechsel, bzw. direkt in einen REALMwechsel.

greetingZ Pcasso


----------



## Pcasso (15. Juni 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> noch ein Tip: beende dein Spielzeit! (denn beim Beenden werden die Char aus den Friends-Listen entfernt. Warte ein Paar Tage und reaktiviere den Account ---> Account verwaltung) oder Servertransen!
> 
> ...




das klingt mal nach nem sehr guten tip, das probier ich aus, dank dir vielmals!!!!


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juni 2009)

Give a shit on it! 

Mal ehrlich, lass dich nicht von solchen Spinnern vertreiben oder "mobben". Pck sie auf die Igno und gut ist, jeder normale Mensch wird sich schon selbst ein Urteil bilden und nichts von solchen Aussagen halten.

Zieh einfach dein Ding durch und gut ist. Wenn du dir nichts zu Schulden kommen lässt und dich vernünftig verhälst wird dein Spielspass auf dem Server auch zurückkommen.

Wenn du einfach flüchten möchtest... erstelle auf einem anderen Realm einen Char mit deinem Namen und dann transferiere deinen Main dorthin. Allerdings fängst du dort dann auch wieder von vorne an und musst dir einen Raid, eine Gilde und neue Freunde suchen. Das ist mindestens genauso mühseelig wie ich finde.


----------



## Megamage (15. Juni 2009)

Ak Mount? Stehe auf der Leitung, klärt mich auf!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juni 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ak Mount? Stehe auf der Leitung, klärt mich auf!



oben wird von AQ mounts geredet nehme somit an er mein die AQ mounts die man eh nur in AQ reiten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blödknight (15. Juni 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ak Mount? Stehe auf der Leitung, klärt mich auf!



Nicht nur du   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerby499 (15. Juni 2009)

an jedem Gerücht ist auch immer ein Quentchen Wahrheit dran ^^


----------



## Nataku (15. Juni 2009)

Ich vermute mal, mit dem AK Mount ist das große schwarze Kriegsmammut gemeint, das sehr sehr selten in Archavons Kammer droppen kann, sowohl bei Archavon als auch bei Emalon. Im Prinzip ist das das gleiche Mount wie das große Eismammut, was man bei den Söhnen Hodirs für 8k kaufen kann, nur halt nicht in weiß, sondern in schwarz. Wegen dem Dingen gabs schon öfter Konflikte, hab z.B. von einem Raidleiter gehört, der einfach den gesamten Raid gekickt hat, als es ums Würfeln für dieses Mount ging. Er war wohl auch noch stolz auf die Aktion und wurde derart zugeflamed, dass weder ne Umbenennung noch ein Transfer was geholfen haben.mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> AK mount?^^
> 
> horde auf Terrordar stinkt!



Na und? Dafür stinkt die Allianz überall!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> 2vs1 ist unfaire



Selber Schuld wenn du dich mit der/ner "Herde" anlegst Natsu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mich würde mal interessieren: 

Wie kommen die überhaupt auf die Idee das ihr Brüder seid? Ich meine wenn ich zwei Chars in der FL habe frag ich ja auch nicht: "Hey? Seid ihr zufällig Geschwister?"

Hängt ihr öfter zusammen rum? Kennt ihr euch im RL? Woran liegts?


----------



## ayanamiie (15. Juni 2009)

Wenn du auch nur ansatzweise gute gilden auffem serverhast geben die ehnix drauf was andere sagen und machen sich nen eigenes bild von dir.Ansonnsten hilft nur durchstehen die leute vergessen schnell oder trnsferieren


----------



## Poserritter (15. Juni 2009)

Blödknight schrieb:


> Nicht nur du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Archavon (Archavons Kammer=AK) kann 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


droppen. AQ war wer anders. Das is grad die Allieversion.


----------



## Genickbruch (15. Juni 2009)

AK Mount ? Wo keine Ahnung von was ihr redet.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> AQ war wer anders. Das is grad die Allieversion.



/hauen^^

naja gibt doch eh immer probs mit diesem Mount seit ihr halt selberschuld wenn ihr das gewinnt oder wie auch immer^^


@ Scrätcher tz... Alli > Horde


----------



## Regine55 (15. Juni 2009)

wenn bei uns auf dem Server jmd ninjaat in besonders schweren Vorfällen, dann wird sein Name auch stundenlang im Handelschannel geflamed. Nach einer Woche interessiert es keinen mehr und niemand weiß mehr, was überhaubt noch vor einer Woche war. Von daher chill einfach...


----------



## Poserritter (15. Juni 2009)

Genickbruch schrieb:


> AK Mount ? Wo keine Ahnung von was ihr redet.



und das 3 Minuten nach meinem Post genau drüber. Dann kann ich dir auch nimmer helfen, sorry.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> /hauen^^
> 
> naja gibt doch eh immer probs mit diesem Mount seit ihr halt selberschuld wenn ihr das gewinnt oder wie auch immer^^
> 
> ...



Stimme dir voll zu Natsu^^

Verstehe nur nicht was die alle an dem Mount so toll finden man damit nur

a) Posen
b) nen Archivment bekommen

mir ist beides relativ egal (außer das Posen vllt. hehe)

In dem Sinne 
xx-elf


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

1. Sind Randomraids immer eine gefährliche Angelegenheit wenn man den Plündermeister nicht kennt. Aber wer sich sch*** benimmt wird wohl nicht lange Freunde auf dem Server haben. Selbst wenn jemand meinen Ruf "zerstören" wollte würd es wohl keinem gelingen, weil die Leute die mich kennen, das nicht glauben würden!

Deshalb würd ich NIE wegtransen! Zumindestens nicht wegen sowas! Nur wenn ICH keinen Bock mehr auf den Server hätte!

Mir fehlt hier einfach noch der Bezug vom TE zum Ninjalooter! Es MUß doch einen Grund geben, warum ihm unterstellt wird, er sei der Bruder! Und solange er uns darüber im dunkeln läßt, hegt sich in mir Verdacht, die beiden kennen sich gut. Und dann kann ich nur sagen: "Selber Schuld! Du hast wohl falsche Freunde!"




Natsumee schrieb:


> /hauen^^



/blocken
/parieren
/wirke Kannibalismus auf Natsumee

mjam mjam

Für die Verlassenen!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (15. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Stimme dir voll zu Natsu^^
> 
> Verstehe nur nicht was die alle an dem Mount so toll finden man damit nur
> 
> ...


Das Vieh ist genauso räudig wie alle Mammuts. Kann nicht verstehen, wie man sich davon noch teuer eines kauft. Und zu was für Problemen das führt, sieht man ja.

ne Geschichte, die ich neulich im TS gehört habe:

(ich hau grad Attumen wegen dem Mittnacht, das is wenigstens maln Mount) 
ich: Mittnacht hab ich noch nie droppen sehn, auch damals nicht
Gildie: naja bei uns ist das mal gedroppt, das hat einer weggeninjat
ich: ninja im Raid? wie geht das denn?
Gildie: naja wir haben einen Healpala random mitgehabt und vergessen, PM einzustellen
ich: und?
Gildie: wir hatten abgemacht, dass wir würfeln und alle passen, die nicht hoch genug gewürfelt haben
ich: ahja und der hat geneedet?
Gildie: genau. Und hats bekommen. Seine Heilleistung entsprach übrigens auch noch der deiner Blutwürmer heutzutage
ich: wie hiess denn der Kerl?
Gildie: (und das ist der Punkt den ich wichtig finde) Scheisse, keine Ahnung mehr

Also nach ner Woche oder nem Jahr haben alle das vergessen.


----------



## Regine55 (15. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Das Vieh ist genauso räudig wie alle Mammuts. Kann nicht verstehen, wie man sich davon noch teuer eines kauft. Und zu was für Problemen das führt, sieht man ja.



Hab auch alle Mammuts gekauft fürs Achievment...Ich find sie extrem häßlich, aber ohne die wirds schwer die 100 mounts zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin atm bei 85 mounts, Übermorgen werdens 91 sein. Dann heißt es zg und Co abfarmen -.-


----------



## Megamage (15. Juni 2009)

Zum Attumen beispiel: Ja, als man früher immer Rnd Kara gegangen ist wurde es SEHR oft geninjat. Bei uns ist es einmal bei einem Twink Run gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juni 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Zum Attumen beispiel: Ja, als man früher immer Rnd Kara gegangen ist wurde es SEHR oft geninjat. Bei uns ist es einmal bei einem Twink Run gedroppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja kara kann man eigentlich schlecht mit archavon vergleichen da der ja auch mit 25 spieler spielbar ist^^ 

geht halt Random gruppen nur noch wen ihr den PM so halb kennt oder wenigstens gilde


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juni 2009)

Das Problem das ich mit meiner Ignoliste habe ist:

1. Zu kurz

2. Ich weis nach geschätzen 15 min nicht mehr warum er/sie auf ingo ist

Besonders: der 2te Punkt nervt tierisch, deswegen packe ich Leute die mich richitg ankotzen auf die FL und bekommen da ne nette Notiz.

Leute die den Handelschannel zuspammen oder sonstwas völlig nerviges sagen Ignoliste.

Und nochma zu den Mounts, ist doch wyne worauf man reitet. Ich habe nichtmal epic Flugmount und Ich steh dazu !!

In dem Sinne (for the allianc) XX-Elf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (15. Juni 2009)

BTW:probierts mal aus...
AK10er mit 5Mann..auf meinen Server von meiner Gilde schon gemacht worden:>
Allerdings nur Archavon, Emalon wird da zu heavy da brauchste7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuriel (15. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Das Vieh ist genauso räudig wie alle Mammuts. Kann nicht verstehen, wie man sich davon noch teuer eines kauft. Und zu was für Problemen das führt, sieht man ja.
> 
> ne Geschichte, die ich neulich im TS gehört habe:
> 
> ...


ich versteh das problem nicht. pm an und gut .. und selbst wenn kein pm ist -> alle need .. kann ja nicht so schwer sein. und wo ist denn der sinn bei dem rot markiertem? rnd würfeln und dann nochmal würfeln? sinn?


----------



## Rygel (15. Juni 2009)

ich würde versuchen, dass mit deiner alten gilde klar zu stellen, denn offensichtlich liegt ja ein irrtum vor. wenn man dir glaubt: willkommen zurück in der gilde, wenn nicht: neue gilde suchen.

servertransfer finde ich ein wenig drastisch! schließlich hat man ja doch nen gewissen bekanntenkreis auf einem server. willst du woanders ganz allein weiter spielen? mach 3 tage pause oder twink irgendwas irgendwo rum und dann haben den vorfall 95% aller spieler vergessen! überleg mal: wie viele spieler und deren chars kennst du wirklich? siehst du in dala echt oft charaktere, die du dann anschreibst mit "hey klaus! guten morgen!" oder "hallo nadine. wie gehts dir?". ich nicht, und ich spiele schon 4 jahre. würde ich im handelschannel schreiben "rygel hat käsefüße" würden alle fragen "WER?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

kopf hoch, denke das ist schnell vergessen ...und nicht erst in einem halben jahr (so wie hier ja jemand geschrieben hat).


----------



## Rasgaar (15. Juni 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> bei mir sind in diesem Zeitraum 56 Grüne, 42 gelb, 3 Rote AQ Drohnen gedroppt + 30000 Ruf und das bei nur 3 Wachen alle 3 minuten (5,5 Stunden - Nachts von 0:00 Uhr bis 5:30 Uhr) - Achja alle 60 Minuten die Instanz resetten, sonst habt ihr das Problem der Vielen Leichen am Instanz eingang!!



Was willst du denn mit 56 grünen und 42 gelben Drohnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit 56 grünen und 42 gelben Drohnen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na zusammen mit seinem normalen und seinem epischen Reittier hat er dann "100 Mounts"!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (15. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Das Problem das ich mit meiner Ignoliste habe ist:
> 
> 1. Zu kurz
> 
> ...



Kleiner Tip für ich:

Das Addon "IgnoreMore" vergrössert deine Ignore-Liste (ich glaube sogar auf unendlich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher... auf jeden Fall verdammt viele) und das wichtigste: du kannst Notizen dran hängen!


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juni 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip für ich:
> 
> Das Addon "IgnoreMore" vergrössert deine Ignore-Liste (ich glaube sogar auf unendlich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher... auf jeden Fall verdammt viele) und das wichtigste: du kannst Notizen dran hängen!



Danke für den Tip nun kann ich endlich mit guten Gewissens ignorieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (15. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> na zusammen mit seinem normalen und seinem epischen Reittier hat er dann "100 Mounts"!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hatte die Drohnen in der Tasche und es stand dran: bereits bekannt. 
Wie sollte man damit auf den Mount Erfolg kommen?
Bitte um Antwort, das klingt interessant.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (15. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Also nach ner Woche oder nem Jahr haben alle das vergessen.



geil nach ner woche oder nem jahr 

ich werd auch gleich mal was ninjan.. hams eh alle nach nem jahr vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> ich hatte die Drohnen in der Tasche und es stand dran: bereits bekannt.
> Wie sollte man damit auf den Mount Erfolg kommen?
> Bitte um Antwort, das klingt interessant.



War wohl eher ironisch gemeint, sosnt könntest du dir auch 98x das normale Mount beim Reitlehrer kaufen ^^


----------



## Chezuz (15. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies mur wurde vor gestern angedreht von meiner ex gilde das ich der bruder von nem ninja bin der das AK mount geninjat hat obwohl ich den typpen nicht mal kenne.Meine ex gilde hat mich in allen gilden auf Terordar Bloß gestellt.Als ich ein Ticket geschrieben habe um mit einem GM  zu talken hat er mir geantwortet das ich selber schuld dran bin.Was soll ich dagegen machen ?



Hey, mit der Rechtschreibung und dem Satzbau gehörst du auch bloßgestellt^^
Abhilfe könnte ein Rechtschreib-Kurs und ein Duden bringen.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> War wohl eher ironisch gemeint, sosnt könntest du dir auch 98x das normale Mount beim Reitlehrer kaufen ^^



stimmt geht auch nicht

wobei der der die drohnen gepostet hat, Lügner^^

du hast die blaen vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> War wohl eher ironisch gemeint, sosnt könntest du dir auch 98x das normale Mount beim Reitlehrer kaufen ^^



Volltreffer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (15. Juni 2009)

Chezuz schrieb:


> Hey, mit der Rechtschreibung und dem Satzbau gehörst du auch bloßgestellt^^
> Abhilfe könnte ein Rechtschreib-Kurs und ein Duden bringen.



und noch ein rechtschreibflame... junge werd doch deutschlehrer .. ahja selbstlob in der signatur stinkt

let´s flame bitches!


----------



## MadMat (15. Juni 2009)

moin
Man braucht das "Schwarze Mammut" für den 100-Reittier-Erfolg (zumindes hilft es dabei). "AK" find ich bisschen blöd gewählt, denn seit
Mittermeier wissen wir alle was "AK" bedeutet. Und leider scheint es, dass das AK des Herrn hier eher zutrifft, als Archavons Kammer.

Für was anderes als Achive oder Posen ists nicht gut, wie mir scheint. Mit dem 16k-Mount kann man wenigstens noch nen Repbot stellen, im Raid.

Grüße

PS: das hier ist kein Rechtschreibbeitrag, obwohl ich mich auch als Verfechter der geraden, sinnvollen und mehr oder weniger korrekten Sätze bin.
Leichte Rechtschteibfehler im Sinne von vertippen kann jedem passieren. Aber was man hier manchmal liest, stellt man sich einige Fragen.
"Schon mal zur Schule gegangen?" "Bitte erledige die Quest: In Deutsch am Ende des Schuhljahres bitte mindestens eine 3 oder 2"


----------



## eimer07 (15. Juni 2009)

Chezuz schrieb:


> Hey, mit der Rechtschreibung und dem Satzbau gehörst du auch bloßgestellt^^
> Abhilfe könnte ein Rechtschreib-Kurs und ein Duden bringen.



Hey, mit deinem Benehmen und deiner Höflichkeit gehörst du auch bloßgestellt^^
Abhilfe könnte dir ein häufigere Umgang mit Menschen und Freunden bringen.


----------



## Karius (15. Juni 2009)

Ninjan geht gar nicht mehr unabsichtlich. Man kann es neu auswürfeln und dann vom GM neu verteilen lassen. Wenn also selbst der GM sagt du bist selbst dran schuld, wird schon was dran sein. Wenn nicht könnte ein GM das feststellen.


----------



## Kankru (15. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Was soll ich dagegen machen ?



Char löschen, wieder herstellen lassen und umbenennen, dann bist auch aus allen F-Listen oder Irgno listen!


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juni 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> "AK" find ich bisschen blöd gewählt, denn seit
> Mittermeier wissen wir alle was "AK" bedeutet. Und leider scheint es, dass das AK des Herrn hier eher zutrifft, als Archavons Kammer.



Also ich weis es nicht erklär mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was zum Henker ist Ninjan? klingt wie nen Pokemon.

Wenn ihr meint, dass das das (geiler Satz ;D ) Verb zu Ninja ist...hmmm .


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2009)

MOMENT???

ihr scheißt hier wegen so nem olen mount rum das eh in jedem AQ Raid 4-5 mal droppt Oo

was zur hölle habt ihr für server bei uns hat das jeder (und die rote jeder 2./3.) also bitte wie armseelig kann man sein jemanden wegen sowas vollzuflamen.

komm auf Durotan bei uns gibts zwar auch solche vollblinsen aber im großen und ganzen ises hier echt nett und ruhig


----------



## MacJunkie79 (15. Juni 2009)

hhhmm - eigene Gilde gründen? Vielleicht irgendwas mit Ninja drin ;-)


----------



## ichPWNdicke (15. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> MOMENT???
> 
> ihr scheißt hier wegen so nem olen mount rum das eh in jedem AQ Raid 4-5 mal droppt Oo
> 
> ...



i denk hier gehts um AK mount


----------



## mattenowie (15. Juni 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Umbenennen wird in dem Fall nix bringen, wenn er bei den Leuten die ihn mobben auf der F-List steht wird der Name da automatisch mit geändert und die wissen wieder wer Du bist, da hilft nur Server transen.
> Wenn die im Arsenal nachsehen wo Du bist verfolgen sie Dich mit einem lvl 1-Char und auf dem neuen Server geht das gleiche von vorne los.
> Um 100% sicher zu sein daß man dich nicht erkennt mußt Du vor dem Serverwechsel auf dem Zielserver einen lvl 1-Char mit dem gleichen Namen erstellen, beim Wechseln mit dem Main wirst Du dann aufgefordert den Namen zu ändern weil der ja schon existiert. Danach den lvl 1er wieder löschen und keiner findet Dich mehr.



da spricht wohl einer aus erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (15. Juni 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> - 1 Tank (zwingend Krieger)
> - 1 Heiler (Schamie oder So / Vorrausgesetzt du kannst nicht selber heilen)
> - und du selber!



Was mich noch interessieren würden, warum zwingend einen Kriegertank und kein Bärchen oder Pala?


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> MOMENT???
> 
> ihr scheißt hier wegen so nem olen mount rum das eh in jedem AQ Raid 4-5 mal droppt Oo
> 
> ...



Lesen bildet... es geht um AK-Mount nicht ums AQ mount


----------



## Potenzus (15. Juni 2009)

wenn wir schonma bei den AQ40 mounts sind ... kann man die auch alleine farmen? ... ich meine dir droppen ja beim trash und den müsste man doch allein farmen können oder?


----------



## Frostnova (15. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Also ich weis es nicht erklär mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lt. mittermeier ist damit ein ar....lo...kind gemeint



xx-elf schrieb:


> Und was zum Henker ist Ninjan? klingt wie nen Pokemon.



in einem z.b. raid ein item ungerechterweise an sich reissen/klauen


----------



## Heilbäumchen (15. Juni 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip für ich:
> 
> Das Addon "IgnoreMore" vergrössert deine Ignore-Liste (ich glaube sogar auf unendlich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher... auf jeden Fall verdammt viele) und das wichtigste: du kannst Notizen dran hängen!



Ist ganz nett, ich denke aber, Cirks BAdapples ist noch ne Spur besser, wird zwar nicht mehr aktualisiert, aber es ist so einfach gestrickt, dass es immer noch funzt. Du bekommst neben der FL und der Igno noch ne Liste mit BAd Apples. Da kannst du beliebig viele raufsetzen, Ihnen nen Kommentar verpassen. Das beste ist, der Name ist in jedem Chatchannel dann in einer schönen Warnfarbe versehen und mit dem Klick auf den Namen bekommt man den Kommentar, so muß man sie nicht auf die Igno setzen und kann möglicherweise ihre Dienstleistungen im Handelschannel noch in Anspruch nehmen.

Das Add On warnt Euch auch, wenn ihr in eine Gruppe/Schlachtzug geht, wenn jemand auf Eurer Badapples list ist, so seid ihr ohne großes Listenchecken auch in zukünftigen Schlachtzügen vor den Ninjatypen sicher, denn die Igno bewahrt euch nicht davor mit solchen Typen im Schlachtzug zu landen.


----------



## Shataar (15. Juni 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> noch ein Tip: beende dein Spielzeit! (denn beim Beenden werden die Char aus den Friends-Listen entfernt. Warte ein Paar Tage und reaktiviere den Account ---> Account verwaltung) oder Servertransen!
> 
> ...



wie kommst du denn auf die aq mounts? ak=archavons kammer= großes kriegsmammut


----------



## bullybaer (15. Juni 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> noch ein Tip: beende dein Spielzeit! (denn beim Beenden werden die Char aus den Friends-Listen entfernt. Warte ein Paar Tage und reaktiviere den Account ---> Account verwaltung) oder Servertransen!



Wirklich? 

Ich meine zu wissen, dass bei mir immer noch Leute auf der FL sind, von denen ich weis, dass ihr Account stillgelegt wurde.


----------



## Yjlvina (15. Juni 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Char löschen, wieder herstellen lassen und umbenennen, dann bist auch aus allen F-Listen oder Irgno listen!



wahrscheinlich eine blöde frage,... aber: wenn ich den Char löschen und wiederherstellen lasse, bleiben dann auch alle Gegenstände (also wirklich alle inkl. Bankfach etc.) bestehen? oO


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

Yjlvina schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich eine blöde frage,... aber: wenn ich den Char löschen und wiederherstellen lasse, bleiben dann auch alle Gegenstände (also wirklich alle inkl. Bankfach etc.) bestehen? oO



Das kann dir nur der "Wind" oder ein GM sagen! oO


Mal ganz ehrlich:

Mir kommt dieser Thread langsam so vor:

"Wie klaue ich Loot aus einem Raid und sorge danach dafür, dass ich damit unbeschwert leben kann?"

Es ist doch klar, dass mal die überwiegende Anzahl der Spieler solche "Tips" garnicht braucht! Eigentlich wecken sie nur "kriminelle" Energie und wir schiesen uns hier selbst ins Knie!

Der TE hat noch immer nicht dazu geantwortet inwiefern er diesen "Bruder" kennt und warum er überhaupt mit ihm in Verbindung gebracht wird! Das kommt garantiert auch nicht von ungefähr! 

Und mich erinnert das ganz schwer an: "Ich kann nichts dafür! Mein kleiner Bruder war grad am Pc!" oder "Tut mir leid! Mein Hund hat die Hausaufgaben gefressen!"


----------



## Yjlvina (15. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das kann dir nur der "Wind" oder ein GM sagen! oO
> 
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich:
> ...



... da ist wohl echt was Wahres dran... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...mir ging es bei meiner Frage darum, für den Fall, dass ich den Acc auf Eislege und mich in einem halben Jahr doch wieder dazu entschließe OW zu zocken, ob dann noch alles "beim Alten" ist oder ob ich wieder ackern gehen darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (15. Juni 2009)

Wir haben auch so einen Spezialisten auf dem Server. Feinster Ninja-Looter, 8 Gilden in 3 Wochen etc. pp.
Ein AK halt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das lustige an ihm: Mittlerweile den 4. Namen bzw. drei Namechanges hinter sich, und trotzdem immer noch Serverfeind Nr.1 im Handels-Channel. Den Ruf wird er nicht mehr los, und auch die Namensänderungen nützen nicht allzuviel.

Und wie Scrätcher gerade sagte: Ein Thread zum Verschleiern der Vergangenheit ist absolut nicht nötig. Wer sowas brauchen sollte, der hat seinen schlechten Ruf garantiert auch verdient und erhält die gerechte Strafe.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

Yjlvina schrieb:


> ... da ist wohl echt was Wahres dran...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Ging das nicht gegen dich sondern ich hab halt deinen Post als Einleitung für meine allgemeine Meinung genommen.

2. Wird ein Account "auf Eis" gelegt, wird dir von Blizzard garantiert, dass die Chars noch MINDESTENS 6 Monate vorhanden sind. Also NICHT löschen sondern einfach nur den Account auf Eis legen.

3. Hab ich mir doch gleich gedacht, das dein Nick mir bekannt vorkommt! Deshalb:

/Ticket an Telbion!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(nix da mit auf Eis legen! *gg*)


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das kann dir nur der "Wind" oder ein GM sagen! oO
> 
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich:
> ...



Ja irgendwie hat sich das Thema verselbständigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Finde es aber auch sehr interessant, was man alles so an Tips bekommt um zu Ninjan (Pokemon?).
Die leute wissen mehr, als man ahnt ^^

Und außerdem wer ninjat (mein neues Lieblingswort *freu*) ist sowieso das Allerletzte und gehört gebannt. Punkt!


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2009)

ach so das ist wieder eins der 4,5 mio verschiedenen (eigendlich absolut gleichen) Mamut mounts naaa dann is das natürlich ein grund zu weinen -.-


----------



## Poserritter (15. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ja irgendwie hat sich das Thema verselbständigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wie auch nicht, der TE hat sich nicht mehr geäußert und ist seit Threaderstellung offline.


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (15. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> wie auch nicht, der TE hat sich nicht mehr geäußert und ist seit Threaderstellung offline.


ich hab mit einem gm gesprochen und in dem fall sagt er mir selber schuld und das er mich wegen dem ticket bannen würde und er hat es getan und mein Account ist permanent gebannt 4 Eber und in der e mail steht das ich speedhacks,Botting und co gemacht habe LOL wtf scheiss wow echt


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> ich hab mit einem gm gesprochen und in dem fall sagt er mir selber schuld und das er mich wegen dem ticket bannen würde und er hat es getan und mein Account ist permanent gebannt 4 Eber und in der e mail steht das ich speedhacks,Botting und co gemacht habe LOL wtf scheiss wow echt



mhm leider doch nur ein kleiner armer troll schade

oder vllt doch nicht?


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (15. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm leider doch nur ein kleiner armer troll schade
> 
> oder vllt doch nicht?


Was soll ich jetzt tun um meinen acc zurück zu bekommen blizz anrufen ?


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (15. Juni 2009)

/ignore einfach die leute


----------



## Kabamaan (15. Juni 2009)

@Lêandrôs

Ich hab das Mount aufem syndikat Kabamân^^ wurde deswegen au geflamed weil mir keiner glaubt dass man als raidleader nummer 10 im raid sein kann! 

Mfg Kabamân


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (15. Juni 2009)

Um was für ein Mount gehts hier Überhaupt Oo


----------



## Lari (15. Juni 2009)

Archavon droppt ein Mount, ein Mammut. Wird gerne geninjad/einfach eingesackt.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (15. Juni 2009)

Ah danke .. Und wegen sowas regt man sich auf das man nicht auf nem Mammut reiten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kommt durch keine Tür, Dalaran ist es unmöglich in die Kanalisation reinzureiten also was soll das Teil bringen ? ^^

Achso ich vergass Das hat ne Epische Schrift xD

Ich hab zwar das Mammut für die 1k Winter Marken aber reite ganz Stylisch mit meinem Braufestkodo durch die Gegend, zumindest bis zum Oktoberfest .. dann hat das jeder Hans Wurst wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt tun um meinen acc zurück zu bekommen blizz anrufen ?




Jop vielleicht hat dich ein anderer bei nem GM angeschwärzt das kam bei mir mal vor

ich war ne längere Zeit nicht on u in der Zeit hat mein Kumpel mit meiner alten Gildemmeisterin Schluß gemacht. 
Sie hat mich natürlich auch aus der Gilde gekickt. Jedenfalls als ich on kam wurde ich sofort von einem GM angeschrieben wegen Verdachts des Diebstahls von Sachen aus der Gildenbank natürlich konnte mein Kumpel die Situation klären sonst wäre mein Account auch futsch gewesen, im Endeffekt hab ich sogar noch meine Sachen aus deren Gildenbank bekommen.

naja am besten Tel


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> ich hab mit einem gm gesprochen und in dem fall sagt er mir selber schuld und das er mich wegen dem ticket bannen würde und er hat es getan und mein Account ist permanent gebannt 4 Eber und in der e mail steht das ich speedhacks,Botting und co gemacht habe LOL wtf scheiss wow echt


Selten so einen Stuss gehört... im Gegensatz zu dir, hat ein GM etwas zu verlieren und bannt nicht mal eben so im Vorbeigehen. Troll dich!


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> ich hab mit einem gm gesprochen und in dem fall sagt er mir selber schuld und das er mich wegen dem ticket bannen würde und er hat es getan und mein Account ist permanent gebannt 4 Eber und in der e mail steht das ich speedhacks,Botting und co gemacht habe LOL wtf scheiss wow echt



Entweder liegen beweise gegen dich vor oder sie tun es nicht! Also ganz ehrlich! Ich lese hier ständig nur das du das ärmste Opfer bist! Irgendwie mag ich nicht daran glauben, dass du erst "fälschlicherweise" für den Bruder eines Ninjalooters gehalten wirst, DEINE Gilde dich deshalb rauswirft. Und du dann auch noch Tickets wegen Speedhacks, Botting UND Co kriegst und dich dann die GMs bannen ohne es auch nur Ansatzweise nachzuprüfen!

Das erinnert mich an die deutschen Gefängnisse, die ja bekannterweise, nur mit unschuldigen Überfüllt sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Jop vielleicht hat dich ein anderer bei nem GM angeschwärzt das kam bei mir mal vor
> 
> ich war ne längere Zeit nicht on u in der Zeit hat mein Kumpel mit meiner alten Gildemmeisterin Schluß gemacht.
> Sie hat mich natürlich auch aus der Gilde gekickt. Jedenfalls als ich on kam wurde ich sofort von einem GM angeschrieben wegen Verdachts des Diebstahls von Sachen aus der Gildenbank natürlich konnte mein Kumpel die Situation klären sonst wäre mein Account auch futsch gewesen, im Endeffekt hab ich sogar noch meine Sachen aus deren Gildenbank bekommen.
> ...



Wie geht das? Selbst wenn einem ein komplettes Gildenfach ausgeräumt wird (mir mal passiert) sagen die GMs normalerweise: Selber Schuld! Hättet ihr ihm nicht die Rechte dazu gegeben! Also ist es in dem Sinn kein Diebstahl sondern er ein: er hat einfach nur seine Zugangsrechte "ausgenutzt".

Aber trotzdem! Wie du schon geschrieben hast, normalerweise kann man sowas mit GMs klären! Also wenn man unschuldig ist.


----------



## Ðæmoon (15. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Schreiben lernen.




Was is'n an dem Satz falsch?!?Oder edited?


----------



## vekol (15. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Entweder liegen beweise gegen dich vor oder sie tun es nicht! Also ganz ehrlich! Ich lese hier ständig nur das du das ärmste Opfer bist! Irgendwie mag ich nicht daran glauben, dass du erst "fälschlicherweise" für den Bruder eines Ninjalooters gehalten wirst, DEINE Gilde dich deshalb rauswirft. Und du dann auch noch Tickets wegen Speedhacks, Bottung UND Co kriegst und dich dann die GMs bannen ohne es auch nur Ansatzweise nachzuprüfen!



Ich vermute, daß es derselbe Typ ist, dessen Schwester gestern in /2 gespammt hat und das der eigentliche Grund für den Ban ist.


----------



## Griffith105 (15. Juni 2009)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...75831&sid=3

??


btw was habt ihr denn alle? ich bin auch ein ninja...mein grösster traum ist es hokage zu werden!


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...75831&sid=3



ganz großes Kino! XD

Welch rethorisch geschickte Schlacht! Ja ein Argument jagd das Andere! Aber anscheinend nicht in diesem Thread! oO Sollte ich mal wieder hören "....und im Buffedforum wird eh nur gestritten und gespammt..." werd ich gern dorthin verlinken um zu zeigen wie schön die Welt doch auf Buffed ist! *gG*

Terrodar war mir bisher kein Begriff, jetzt isses einer um den ich auf jedenfall nen Bogen machen werde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (15. Juni 2009)

klappt nicht, der trick mit account kündigen oder auslaufen lassen:
habe selber ein abo und schon oft gekündigt oder auslaufen lassen, um es dann zu erweitern.
immer blieb ich in den /f listen.

was allerdings gehen müsste:
du machst die folgenden 2 schritte in belibiger reihenfolge, aber so schnell wie möglich hintereinander:
-du lässt deinen char umbenennen
-du löschst ihn

dann bittest du einen gm ihn wiederherzustellen, somit hast du einen anderen namen und verwindest von sämtlichen freundes und ignore listen.

btw: die gilde ist ja mal echt lächerlich, so voreilig zu urteilen, und wahrscheinlich noch spaß daran zu haben,
anderen den ruf zu versauen- auch dass die anderen gilden da mitmachen....

würde trotzdem erstmal abwarten, wie sich das weiterentwickelt, bevor ich geld ausgeben würde.


----------



## Pusillin (15. Juni 2009)

Ðæmoon schrieb:


> Was is'n an dem Satz falsch?!?Oder edited?


quotes werden nicht von edits betroffen,
ist ja das gute, dann sieht man oft wie es ursprünglich aussah, erinnere mich noch
als ein treadersteller in seinem eigenen tread direkt geantwortet hatte (als erster)
und dick FIRST schrie, er wurde von allen geflamet und änderte dies dann, zum glück konnte man in den quotes sehen was er geschrieben hatte.

und er meinte den ganzen text, wobei ich ihn für die normale chat-sprache ok fand,
manche müssen sich halt besser fühlen oder so.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe nur ich werd nicht "mal wieder" falsch verstanden!

Ich ergreife weder Partei für den TE noch für die Gilden von Terrordar! 

Sowas im Nachhinein zu prüfen ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit! Wer lügt? Wer sagt die Wahrheit? 

Ein kleines Beispiel was mir schon passiert ist:
Ein Paladin kam zu uns in die Gilde, er war ein lieber netter Kerl. Zwar noch recht jung aber er hat sich angestrengt, ist nie negativ aufgefallen und öfter mit uns durch Instanzen gezogen. Ab und zu hat er mal eine Kleinigkeit ins Gildenfach gelegt und sogar gefragt ob er jemanden etwas verzaubern soll. Seine Ex-Gilde hatte ihn gekickt. Ihn hat das tief getroffen und er hat beteuert, nichts getan zu haben. Den Brief seiner ehemaligen Gildenanführerin hat er sogar ins Gildenfach gelegt. 

Alles war gut, bis auf den Tag wo er ein komplettes Gildenfach ausgeräumt hatte! Und das ganze Zeug war tatsächlich auch unter einem anderen Namen im AH zu finden! Und per Gildenlog konnte man wunderbar nachvollziehen das er das war!!!!

Lange rede kurzer Sinn. Anscheinend hatte er einen "Vater" der auch Wow spielt und ab und zu über den Char von seinen Sohn einloggte und das ganze so begründete: "Blutelfen sind nun mal auf ihren Vorteil bedacht! Das ist ein RP-Server also lebt damit!"

Wir haben ihn natürlich auch aus der Gilde entfernt.... Ich denke sogar das es so war. Die nächste Gilde wollten wir noch warnen aber die meinten:"Ja ja, ihr könnt ja viel erzählen! Er hat gesagt er hat nichts gemacht!"

Deshalb bin ich SEHR SEHR Vorsichtig geworden wenn sich fremde Menschen streiten! Und schon gar, wenn es nicht mehr Nachvollziehbar ist!

Aber der "allgemeine Ton" in dem Beitrag zeigt mir: "Terrodar wäre nicht meine Welt!" Und dem TE würde ich raten den Server zu wechseln! Du hast deine Ruhe und die Gilden auch!

Bist du unschuldig ist das wohl die beste Lösung, bist du es nicht, wirst du dich auch auf dem nächsten Realm unbeliebt machen! Irgendwann kommt alles auf einen zurück! Egal ob es gute oder schlechte Taten waren!

MfG

Scratch


----------



## Ultimo01 (15. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies mur wurde vor gestern angedreht von meiner ex gilde das ich der bruder von nem ninja bin der das AK mount geninjat hat obwohl ich den typpen nicht mal kenne.Meine ex gilde hat mich in allen gilden auf Terordar Bloß gestellt.Als ich ein Ticket geschrieben habe um mit einem GM  zu talken hat er mir geantwortet das ich selber schuld dran bin.Was soll ich dagegen machen ?



1. Schlechte Rechtschreibung
2. Pech
3. Gm? Why? xD Der Kann bei sowas nix machen...


----------



## Thoor (15. Juni 2009)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> btw was habt ihr denn alle? ich bin auch ein ninja...mein grösster traum ist es hokage zu werden!


XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Mein Held des Tages!


----------



## J_0_T (15. Juni 2009)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...75831&sid=3




Das is doch ma ne echt witzige sache... da kann man fast schon von ausgehen wie die sich in der gilde verhalten ^^


zum TE:

Der support ist dein freund... wenn die dir net helfen mach es wie ein ehemaliger Klassen kamerad...: MAch nen neune acc mit nem neuen spiel und das feld is bestellt... sollte es dann so ausarten wie von meinem ehem. Klassen kama... der am ander 60 acc hat und 59 gebannt oder gespeert sin weil er net zahlen konnte dann beileid alter.

Doch am ende sollte man sagen... man bekommt das was man aussäht...


----------



## Thoor (15. Juni 2009)

Zum Topic:

Breaking News
Rice Bag fallen over
Situation unclear
Illuminati Terroranschlag wird aber wie immer vermutet, das Gallileo Experten Team um Aiman Abdallah ermittelt bereits.


----------



## Mukuhaka (15. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Zum Topic:
> 
> Breaking News
> Rice Bag fallen over
> ...



*schieflach*


----------



## Cali75 (15. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Zum Topic:
> 
> Breaking News
> Rice Bag fallen over
> ...



Das hat dem TE bestimmt super weitergeholfen - warum liest du dann den Thread, wenn du ihn mit einem Sack Reis vergleichst?


----------



## J_0_T (15. Juni 2009)

Weil am ende der sinn hinder bestimmten fragen genauso verglichen werden können.

Entweder is der TE selbst schuld oder er hat soviele Feinde das man sich fragen sollte wieso... am ende weiß nur einer die antwort... un das is der TE


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (15. Juni 2009)

vekol schrieb:


> Ich vermute, daß es derselbe Typ ist, dessen Schwester gestern in /2 gespammt hat und das der eigentliche Grund für den Ban ist.


lol wtf ja ich hasse morta aber bin net Snowstrike ich bin elektro lol^^


----------



## Thoor (15. Juni 2009)

Ist ja spannender hier als bei den Sopranos 

*Popcornkau*

Will noch wer?

*bietet Popcorn in die Runde an*


----------



## Naho (15. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> *bietet Popcorn in die Runde an*


*Nimmt Popcorn dankend an*


----------



## OMGlooool (15. Juni 2009)

LOL, was ein verkorkester server...

edit: oh nein es heist "welch ein verkorkster Server" oder?

los flamed mich!


----------



## J_0_T (15. Juni 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> LOL, was ein verkorkester server...
> 
> edit: oh nein es heist "welch ein verkorkster Server" oder?
> 
> los flamed mich!



Why should we? Hast dich doch selbst berichtigt

Flamen is unterste schublade... außer man hat es verdient


----------



## OMGlooool (15. Juni 2009)

@te: du bist nich zufällig snowstrike oder?^^


----------



## hey dude (15. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Schreiben lernen.
> 
> Zum Problem: jeder Realm hat ein Forum. Dort würde ich mich äussern. Wenn du das aber mit deiner Schreibweise tust, wird das ein Fest für alle andren.
> Ich würde den Thread: "Richtigstellung" nennen und darin Bezug auf die Gilde (darfst sie nicht namentlich erwähnen) nehmen und was deren Aussage betrifft. Äussere dich spöttisch, du hast es gar nicht nötig, dieses dämliche Riesenvieh zu ninjaen. Hat eh jeder. Und ausserdem, wenn sie mit PM nicht klarkommen, ist das schon peinlich. Wünsch ihnen viel Erfolg bei ihren weiteren Ausflügen und drück ihnen  die Daumen, dass, wenn das olle Vieh nochmal droppt, jemand dabei ist, der den Loot vernünftig verteilen kann. Und sprich dein Beileid demjenigen aus, der das dann bekommt. Der wird sicher auch geflamed und muss dieses dämliche Riesenvieh reiten.
> ...


Totales /sign

Und ansonsten: Schreib dich nicht ab. Lern lesen und Schreiben!


----------



## Strickjacke (15. Juni 2009)

@TE : Neues Ticket schreiben, Namecalling ist untersagt lt. Blizzard


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. Juni 2009)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> @TE : Neues Ticket schreiben, Namecalling ist untersagt lt. Blizzard




Namecalling beim Ticket is erlaubt 

und auch im Forum wenn man nicht beleidigend wird 

u das Namecalling bezieht sich auf GMs, CM u Blizz selber 

außer man Lobt o.g. Blaue Wesen


----------



## hey dude (15. Juni 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> außer man Lobt o.g. Blaue Wesen


Wer tut sowas schon?^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. Juni 2009)

hey schrieb:


> Wer tut sowas schon?^^




naja wenn blaue wesen mal was richtig gutes gemacht auch wenn der FAll selten ist soll aber vorkommen


----------



## Anduris (15. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Als ich ein Ticket geschrieben habe um mit einem GM  zu talken hat er mir geantwortet das ich selber schuld dran bin.Was soll ich dagegen machen ?


Das hätte ich gern gelesen. Wenn du wirklich nichts mit dem Typen zu tun hast und der GM schreibt dass du selbst schuld bist gehört der gefeuert.


----------



## Strickjacke (15. Juni 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Namecalling beim Ticket is erlaubt
> 
> und auch im Forum wenn man nicht beleidigend wird
> 
> ...



Ich meinte mit Namecalling eigentlich dass man in einem öffentlichen Chat keinen anderen Charnamen / Spieler negativ "Betiteln" darf.
Da macht Blizzard sehr wohl was dagegen.


----------



## Larmina (15. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Archavon (Archavons Kammer=AK) kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein Avatar ist gemein.. ich hab schon gedacht ich halluziniere, weil der mir zugezwinkert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Juni 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> PS: Wer alles die AQ-Drohnen farmen will, der Nimmt folgendes mit in die Ini (max. 3 Personen á LVL 80):
> 
> - 1 Tank (zwingend Krieger)
> - 1 Heiler (Schamie oder So / Vorrausgesetzt du kannst nicht selber heilen)
> - und du selber!


was hat aq mit ak zu tun und warum zu hölle brauch man dafür nen krieger?


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (16. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> was hat aq mit ak zu tun und warum zu hölle brauch man dafür nen krieger?


Es reicht was tank- (auch Pets) und heilfähiges (Jäger- oder Hexerheilung reichen wohl nicht aus). Wenn man selbst nicht zu den Klassen gehört, braucht man eben 2 nette Helfer.

Zum Anschwärzen ect.
die Kommunity hat sich mit  dem Addon deutlich in Richtung Neid und mobbingtrainieren verändert, ist also vom Verhalten gegenüber Anderen eher auf dem Niveau, welches man den jugendlichen zuschreibt. Aber Gerhard Poldt weiß es besser.


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (16. Juni 2009)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Es reicht was tank- (auch Pets) und heilfähiges (Jäger- oder Hexerheilung reichen wohl nicht aus). Wenn man selbst nicht zu den Klassen gehört, braucht man eben 2 nette Helfer.
> 
> Zum Anschwärzen ect.
> die Kommunity hat sich mit  dem Addon deutlich in Richtung Neid und mobbingtrainieren verändert, ist also vom Verhalten gegenüber Anderen eher auf dem Niveau, welches man den jugendlichen zuschreibt. Aber Gerhard Poldt weiß es besser.


ok ich danke euch für die tipps ich ruf bei blizz selbst an. Ich bitte einen reporter diesen thread zu schliessen Danke.


----------



## Dabow (16. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies mur wurde vor gestern angedreht von meiner ex gilde das ich der bruder von nem ninja bin der das AK mount geninjat hat obwohl ich den typpen nicht mal kenne.Meine ex gilde hat mich in allen gilden auf Terordar Bloß gestellt.Als ich ein Ticket geschrieben habe um mit einem GM  zu talken hat er mir geantwortet das ich selber schuld dran bin.Was soll ich dagegen machen ?



Wechsel den Server wenn du dem Druck nicht gewachsen bist *g*
Ne mal im Erst : mimimimi ? Werd erwachsen !


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Terrodar war mir bisher kein Begriff, jetzt isses einer um den ich auf jedenfall nen Bogen machen werde!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich sag doch horde stinkt

ach ja Terrordar ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der Server hätte dir eigentlich ein begriff sein sollen, tztztz spiele ja da drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


also der TE ist echt komisch kann ja auch nur ein Hordler sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





OMGlooool schrieb:


> @te: du bist nich zufällig snowstrike oder?^^



es wird interessant, more infos pls


----------



## Griffith105 (16. Juni 2009)

los los!!!

bringt mehr popcorn!!!


----------



## Poserritter (16. Juni 2009)

Ich versuche mal eine Zusammenfassung für alle Neuankömmlinge.


Das war das eigentlich Problem: 


dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies mur wurde vor gestern angedreht von meiner ex gilde das ich der bruder von nem ninja bin der das AK mount geninjat hat obwohl ich den typpen nicht mal kenne.Meine ex gilde hat mich in allen gilden auf Terordar Bloß gestellt.Als ich ein Ticket geschrieben habe um mit einem GM zu talken hat er mir geantwortet das ich selber schuld dran bin.Was soll ich dagegen machen ?






Der TE kennt seinen Bruder (typpen) nicht mal. 
Nach einigen Hinweisen auf bessere Rechtschreibung und einer Unterhaltung über AQ 40 kam dann vom Server des Beklagten ein Hinweis:




Griffith105 schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...75831&sid=3
> ??
> btw was habt ihr denn alle? ich bin auch ein ninja...mein grösster traum ist es hokage zu werden!




Aaaahja...............
 Dann noch eine Wortmeldung von Terrordar:





vekol schrieb:


> Ich vermute, daß es derselbe Typ ist, dessen Schwester gestern in /2 gespammt hat und das der eigentliche Grund für den Ban ist.


Bruder (typpen) oder Schwester (kenn das Wort dafür nich im Slang)? Wer weiss.
Es blieb spannend, zumal niemand mehr genau wusste, worum es eigentlich ging.
Da meldete sich der TE nochmal mit folgender Auskunft: 



dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> ich hab mit einem gm gesprochen und in dem fall sagt er mir selber schuld und das er mich wegen dem ticket bannen würde und er hat es getan und mein Account ist permanent gebannt 4 Eber und in der e mail steht das ich speedhacks,Botting und co gemacht habe LOL wtf scheiss wow echt


Das kam völlig überraschend!
Aufklären kann das wohl nur die Stylesmum aus dem Terrordar-Thread, denn die schreibt, ähnlich wie unser TE, in einer mir fast unbekannten Sprache.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juni 2009)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...75831&sid=3
> 
> ??
> 
> ...


DAS IST SOOO DERBE GEiL

besser als Kino XD

also ernsthaft TE wenn du das wirklcih bist dann würd ich an deiner stelle sofort mit WoW aufhören den ruf wirst du nie wieder los XD


----------



## Poserritter (16. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> DAS IST SOOO DERBE GEiL
> 
> besser als Kino XD
> 
> also ernsthaft TE wenn du das wirklcih bist dann würd ich an deiner stelle sofort mit WoW aufhören den ruf wirst du nie wieder los XD




und lass die Finger von
-Aldor
-Forscherliga
-Ewiger Wacht
-Abyssischem Rat


----------



## Mobmap (16. Juni 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit 56 grünen und 42 gelben Drohnen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nehme an jeder aus der Gruppe wollte ne rote haben für den Erfolg und es sind in der Zeit halt soviele gelbe etc gedroppt


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juni 2009)

ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das der TE dieser DK taure ist von Terrordar

obwir diesen Thread verlinken sollten im wow forum ich machs mal^^


----------



## Potpotom (16. Juni 2009)

lol, was für eine geile Schei...e! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (16. Juni 2009)

Also wenn Ich lese, was sich der TE im offiziellen WOW-Forum leistet ist der absolute Hammer! Macht einen auf "armes Ding" und ist einfach nicht Manns genug die Konsequenzen für sein verhalten zu tragen! Die Angriffe auf die Gildenchefin der besagten Gilde finde Ich sowas von niveaulos und ich finde es immer sehr beeindruckend wie sich solche kleinen Lichter wie diese nicht allzu große Leuchte hinter Ihrem PC verstecken, Leute auf Teufel komm raus beleidigen, ihnen drohen und sonstige Garstigkeiten loswerden und sich in der wirklichen Welt nie trauen würden weil sie dort auf dem Schulhof nur abgezogen oder verprügelt werden!

Es ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich, dass besagtem "Snowstrike" wohl auch keinerlei Intelligenz im weg zu stehen scheint, die ihn vielleicht Mittels "entschuldigung" oder "Reue" das verbrochene reflektieren ließe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Arm, mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich sag doch Allianz stinkt
> 
> ach ja Terrordar ist cool
> 
> ...



Stimmt! Du spielst ja auch drauf! Da wäre es ja fast schon interessant dort nen Hordler zu erstellen! Ist es ein Pvp-Realm? XD


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Stimmt! Du spielst ja auch drauf! Da wäre es ja fast schon interessant dort nen Hordler zu erstellen! Ist es ein Pvp-Realm? XD



ja ist es

PVP > all

also nen normalen server ist doch kacke wenn man nicht die gegner angreifen kann wen man mal lust hat


----------



## OMGlooool (16. Juni 2009)

./vote for sticky


----------



## Larmina (16. Juni 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> ./vote for sticky


Und was genau würde es bringen das heulen von einem Typ der wie es aussieht im WoWforum sich ganz anderst gibt als hier sticky zu machen?


----------



## Griffith105 (16. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja ist es
> 
> PVP > all
> 
> also nen normalen server ist doch kacke wenn man nicht die gegner angreifen kann wen man mal lust hat




kack natsu! xD


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja ist es
> 
> PVP > all
> 
> also nen normalen server ist doch kacke wenn man nicht die gegner angreifen kann wen man mal lust hat



Naja, es gibt aber auch ein paar die meinen immer dann angreifen  zu müssen, wenn der Gegner nicht darauf vorbereitet ist oder besser: Kleinere kloppen!

Nein danke! Da bleib ich lieber auf nem PvE-Realm! Und vor allem: Bei der richtigen Fraktion!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (16. Juni 2009)

Dazu kann ich nur WAYNE sagen es giebt echt schlimmere und wichtigere dinge als dein ruf in einem spiel....und dan wird das sowiso in ein paar tagen vergessen haben wird keiner in die zeitung stellen...


----------



## Poserritter (16. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur WAYNE sagen es giebt echt schlimmere und wichtigere dinge als dein ruf in einem spiel....und dan wird das sowiso in ein paar tagen vergessen haben wird keiner in die zeitung stellen...



joa *mein* Ruf is viiieeel wichtiger!
Aber der "Kollege" sorgt schon dafür, dass er nicht vergessen wird. Das` ja grad das Spannende.


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. Juni 2009)

Also wenn da wirklich ein Zusammenhang besteht, dann Fullquote und hierhin:
In diesem Thread wär so einiges gut aufgehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illdas (16. Juni 2009)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...75831&sid=3  ------->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMSvK8Md6ys


Also ich hab mir ja mal den Thread durchgelesen ...und meiner meinung haben alle nen schaden^^
Kennt noch einer Richterin Barbara Salesch? Da hatten sie nämlich auch solche mysteriösen Fälle.

ALso ganz neutral (wie der Schweizer der ich bin) sag ich mal es gibt 2 Optionen:

Nummer 1: Du ( oder dein Bruder werd ausm Thread nich schlau^^) haben mist gebaut und werdet jetzt halt dafür geflamed.

Nummer 2: Ihr habt nix gemacht und werdet ohne Grund geflamed.

Naja viel Glück dann mal @ den Rest ich zieh mir jetzt noch ne Folge , Richter Alexander Holt rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (16. Juni 2009)

illdas schrieb:


> Naja viel Glück dann mal @ den Rest ich zieh mir jetzt noch ne Folge , Richter Alexander Holt rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Laut Fernsehzeitung kommt der aber nu garned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illdas (16. Juni 2009)

Ja aber es gibt ja zum Glück so ne tolle Seite im internet da kann man sich des ansehen ...heist glaub youtube  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Oder die sollen sich mal alle treffen und nen Video rausbringen , wird sicher witzig^^

Edit: passt jetzt zwar nicht aber der Typ dort redet genauso wie die im Forum schwatzen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhCxNTIy_zc hoffe es gefällt^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juni 2009)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> kack natsu! xD



nö^^



Scrätcher schrieb:


> ...verkorkstes hordler geschafel...



naja wieso? wenn dich jemand angreift und du hast grad mops am arsch bist so 50% kaputt und einer killt dich, gehts mir immer gut^^ ich sag mir immer ha ich bin so imba das der mich erst anreifen kann wenn ich 50% life hab und mops am po^^



neo1986 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur WAYNE sagen es giebt echt schlimmere und wichtigere dinge als dein ruf in einem spiel....und dan wird das sowiso in ein paar tagen vergessen haben wird keiner in die zeitung stellen...



der Ruf auf einem Server find ich wichtig weil alleine macht wow kein spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (16. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Zum Topic:
> 
> Breaking News
> Rice Bag fallen over
> ...


Du Nachmacher,das ist meine Signatur!!!


----------



## Orgoron (16. Juni 2009)

Mit Leuten auf so einem Niveau wür ich auch gar nix mehr zu tun haben wollen.

Guckst du hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sippenhaftung


----------



## Tweetycat280 (16. Juni 2009)

Chrrrrrrr Chrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Liberiana (16. Juni 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> noch ein Tip: beende dein Spielzeit! (denn beim Beenden werden die Char aus den Friends-Listen entfernt.



Mein Kollege hat oft Pause gemacht und er ist in meiner F-list geblieben, bis er die

Chars gelöscht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (16. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> um mit einem GM  zu talken



Epic ! <3

Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich einfach nicht drauf reagieren, spricht dich jemand deswegen an oder möchte dich nicht in der Gruppe haben, sag einfach, dass du diese Person nicht kennst und fertig....


----------



## Thoor (16. Juni 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Du Nachmacher,das ist meine Signatur!!!


Ich sehe da kein Copyright Zeichen und es ist wohl kaum eine eingetragene Marke. Rein rechtlich könnt ich mir meinen Spruch patentieren lassen und du müsstest ihn ändern

RICHTER ALEXANDER HOLD BRINGTS LAWL


----------



## Salanea (16. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> ich hab mit einem gm gesprochen und in dem fall sagt er mir selber schuld und das er mich wegen dem ticket bannen würde und er hat es getan und mein Account ist permanent gebannt 4 Eber und in der e mail steht das ich speedhacks,Botting und co gemacht habe LOL wtf scheiss wow echt



Wenn sie es Dir vorwerfen, werden sie Beweise haben^^

Denn Du glaubst doch wohl selbst nicht, dass sie Dich bannen,weil ihnen vielleicht Deine Charnase nicht gefällt?^^

Und permanent bedeutet permanent...dann mal viel Spass beim Neuanfangen...


----------



## illdas (16. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich sehe da kein Copyright Zeichen und es ist wohl kaum eine eingetragene Marke. Rein rechtlich könnt ich mir meinen Spruch patentieren lassen und du müsstest ihn ändern
> 
> RICHTER ALEXANDER HOLD BRINGTS LAWL





He des is mein Spruch....... :'(


----------



## wildrazor09 (16. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Schreiben lernen.



echt jetzt zz...


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (16. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ...
> horde auf Terrordar stinkt!



Damit hast du dich bei mir unbeliebt gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sorry für ot


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (16. Juni 2009)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Damit hast du dich bei mir unbeliebt gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Falsch account hatte 24 stunden bann blizz hat einen fehler gemacht und so  hab gestern angerufen hab back bekommen aber mit diesem spiel fang ich nicht wieder an


----------



## Greshnak (16. Juni 2009)

Aha, und nur weil du der Bruder von nem Ninja bist hassen dich alle? Kannst du was dafür? Nein.


----------



## Shaguar93 (16. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies mur wurde vor gestern angedreht von meiner ex gilde das ich der bruder von nem ninja bin der das AK mount geninjat hat obwohl ich den typpen nicht mal kenne.Meine ex gilde hat mich in allen gilden auf Terordar Bloß gestellt.Als ich ein Ticket geschrieben habe um mit einem GM  zu talken hat er mir geantwortet das ich selber schuld dran bin.Was soll ich dagegen machen ?


Du solltest dich (schon gar nicht in einem Game) nicht von anderen Leuten anscheißen lassen. Wenn sie meinen dich zu flamen, Wayne? Am besten flamest du einfach zurück oder ignorierst es einfach. Wenn die Leute mit dir z.B. in eine Instanz gehen und sehen, dass du ein netter Typ bist (was ich ja nicht weiß), dann wird sich das alles hinrichten. Außerdem kann es doch gar nicht so schlimm sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## addyy09 (16. Juni 2009)

> Wenn ein paar leute einem das spiel absichtilich kapput machen, Wenn ein paar leute einem das spiel absichtilich kapput machen


mach zurück kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (16. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ...
> /blocken
> /parieren
> /wirke Kannibalismus auf Natsumee
> ...


/sign FÜR DIE VERLASSENEN!



dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Falsch account hatte 24 stunden bann blizz hat einen fehler gemacht und so  hab gestern angerufen hab back bekommen aber mit diesem spiel fang ich nicht wieder an


Ich meinte damit eig Natsumee, weil er/sie sagte das die Horde aif Terrorrdar stinkt (werd übrigens Ausschau nach dir halten Natsumee Bin ein Ud Warlock namens Nîghtwîsh, können ja mal eine Diskussion unter Dala machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Falsch account hatte 24 stunden bann blizz hat einen fehler gemacht und so  hab gestern angerufen hab back bekommen aber mit diesem spiel fang ich nicht wieder an


mhm du kommst mir aber echt komisch vor irgendwie, scheinst irgendwie keinen Plan zu haben was du da von dir gibst und dein English im Terrordar Forum naja Google übersetzer?^^



xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit eig Natsumee, weil er/sie sagte das die Horde aif Terrorrdar stinkt (werd übrigens Ausschau nach dir halten Natsumee Bin ein Ud Warlock namens Nîghtwîsh, können ja mal eine Diskussion unter Dala machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja hör mal ich muss meine Fraktion vor euch Monstern retten!^^

mhm ein Duell gegen einen Hexer-.-" ich mochte die klasse irgendwie noch nie als gegner, keine ahnung bin zu unfähig hexer zu schlagen^^


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm du kommst mir aber echt komisch vor irgendwie, scheinst irgendwie keinen Plan zu haben was du da von dir gibst und dein English im Terrordar Forum naja Google übersetzer?^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin nicht der bruder es ist nur ein RL friend


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht der bruder es ist nur ein RL friend



ich sagte doch du bist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marsv (17. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> ich hab mit einem gm gesprochen und in dem fall sagt er mir selber schuld und das er mich wegen dem ticket bannen würde und er hat es getan und mein Account ist permanent gebannt 4 Eber und in der e mail steht das ich speedhacks,Botting und co gemacht habe LOL wtf scheiss wow echt


 
hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4 eber^^

ich kenne diese aggressiven gms, man schreibt ein ticket und schwups wird man 4 eber gebannt. schon schlimm

bitte mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2009)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht der bruder es ist nur ein RL friend



hä? weiter vorne hast du gesagt du kennst ihn gar nicht Oo

ich denke wir haben einen troll


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> .....la la la eigentlich würd ich gern Horde spielen aber dann würd ich wahrscheinlich Abends vorm Licht ausmachen immer unterm Bett nachschauen das auch ja kein Taure drunter liegt.....
> *ja hör mal ich muss meine Fraktion vor euch Monstern retten!^^*
> .......... ich bin größter Fan von Thrall! Ich hab in meiner Bude in Sturmwind überall "Azeroths next Topstar"-Poster von im hängen....



Du verstehst das falsch! ^^  Die Horde will die Allianz nur besiegen damit wir euch danach "kultivieren" können! Sozusagen "Entwicklungshilfe" leisten! *gg*



dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht der bruder es ist nur ein RL friend



Vielen Dank!

Du bestätigst genau den Anfangsverdacht den ich hatte!

Du hast behauptet, du kennst ihn nicht! Tatsächlich ist es aber ein Kumpel von dir! Also hast du wohl pech gehabt wenn du solche Freunde hast! Ich kann es verstehen das sie sich aufregen, aber der Ton macht die Musik und diese Gilde scheint auch nicht gerade "musikalisch" zu sein. 

Fazit:
Du machst dich durch Lügen selbst unglaubwürdig und was da genau geschehen ist wird man wohl nie von einer neutralen Person erfahren. Deshalb vote ich dafür, dass dieser Thread geschlossen wird.


----------



## lina76 (17. Juni 2009)

also die leute die es noch nicht getan haben - lest euch mal mal im offizielen wow-europe-forum 2 threads durch.

da ist der te nicht sehr unschuldig. wenn man sich scheiße verhält muss man mit den konsequenzen leben.
ich kenne einige von der gilde die der te im forum angreift - es gibt sicherlich auch einige die sich mal ganz gerne reizen lassen und sich dann evtl auch mal im ton vergreifen, allerdings nicht nie ohne grund. (selbst die gildencheffin liest sich total gereizt weil sie anscheinden die nase voll von dem thema hat - dabei ist sie eine sehr liebe,nette und geduldige person)

und eine drohung "ich mach euch fertig bis ihr eure gilde auflöst" zeigt ja auch das der te nicht das unschuldige lamm ist für das er sich ausgibt



zum nachlesen:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...75831&sid=3

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...43796&sid=3


----------

